# asian rummy nose.



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

i bought 12 of these asian rummy nose ,for only $1 each,and 3 for 2.75.what a good deal and they are pretty.not now,they looks stressed.


----------



## algaehater (Jul 18, 2008)

Cheap as chips!!!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

_Sabwa respendens_ awesome fish! I tried keeping them in my warm high tech tank and they just starved themselves. There was a little too much heat and they lost weight and there was a little too much competition with tankmates. Keep an eye on those factors, IME, and you'll be good to go! That is very cheap- where'd you get them? I had to resort to PetSmart (yes, they had them there! MisID'd of course) and could only get males.

GL!


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

i bought them from FISH TOWN in ny.they used to be $3 each,after a month,they moved them into the 99 cent tank.so i bought all of them,.but not healthy.btw.what kind of rainbow are you breeding now?except parva.rainbow fish is my favorite.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

tao-

m. duboulayi
g. multisquamata
betotia sp. "ankavia river"

though these are not producing as well as my parva- still young having bought them last year as 1" juvies and the Betotia I just cant seem to figure out where they're spawning, LOL.


----------

